# Problemas con PIC y modulo Wenshing



## Grimas Cristian (Oct 5, 2006)

Buenas... les comento mi problema para ver si alguien me puede ayudar.

Estoy usando un modulo Wenshing TWS HS-02 (433.92MHz) con un PIC 16F876A, el tema es que cuando transmito el PIC se me clava en el programa, como si perdiera el oscilador del micro.

Intente varias cosas pero por mi corta experiencias en RF no he logrado resolverlo, quizas alguien haya tenido un problema parecido o tenga mucha experiencia en RF como para darme una mano.

Bueno gente espero alguna ayuda!!! 

Saludos Cristian


----------



## santiago_tec9 (May 26, 2008)

Grimas Cristian dijo:

"yo estoy usando un modulo de transmision de 0.5W TWS HS 02 modulando en ASK. Anda bien pero estoy complicado dandole mas alcance. Y me pierde el PIC cuando transmite que lo solucione desacoplando la alimentacion del modulo con una bobina de choque. "


----------



## edubee (Jul 14, 2009)

Alejá lo mas que puedas el HS-02 del 16F876A, 500 mW a 433 Mhz. no es moco de pavo.
Un abrazo


----------



## diego_z (Jul 14, 2009)

con un desacople y jaula de ardilla en el micro deberia solucionarse yo use uno con un tx de 18w y tenia ese problema lo solucione como dije


----------



## biker2k3 (Jul 15, 2009)

yo uso unos de 433.9, whenshing, andan bien pero no son de mucha utilidad porque tienen poco alcance y hay que ponerle antenas, y son muy direccionales, por ahi te cruzas en el medio y pierde señal :S


----------



## diego_z (Jul 15, 2009)

diego_z dijo:
			
		

> con un desacople y jaula de ardilla en el micro deberia solucionarse yo use uno con un tx de 18w y tenia ese problema lo solucione como dije


quize decir jaula de faraday , no de ardilla , anda sabe en queotra cosa pensaba en ese momento jeje


----------



## ChaD (Ene 26, 2010)

Que alcance lograron con estos módulos? Necesito transmitir a 300m. Será posible? Con 0.5W debería poderse...


----------

